# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  نصب یاهو مسنجر

## mehdikavir

چطورمیتونم یاهو مسنجر رو در فدورا 3 نصب کنم منظورم فرمانهایی هست که باید بنویسم و با چه فرمانی اجراش کنمو این فرمانها رو کجا بنویسم مثلا لینوکس کنسول یا روت ویا ترمینال اصلا فرقی میکنه؟ لطفا جواب کامل باشه و بگید کدوم یکی مسنجر نصب کنم تا به فدورا 3 بخوره ؟مال ردهت 9 میخوره؟

اقا خیلی ممنون و متشکر :
مهدی.

----------


## حامد مصافی

دوست عزیز بعد از نصب آیکون این برنامه به دسکتاپ و منو اضافه میشه نبازی به شل نداری

----------


## hosseinzadeh

دستور ymessenger را اجرا کنید.
(/usr/bin/ymessenger)
یاهو مسنجر تنها برای ردهت 7و8و9 ،دبین و freeBSD وجود دارد.

می توانید از دیگر مسنجرها که از یاهو پشتیبانی می کنند(مثل GAIM یا KOPETE )استفاده کنید

----------


## جولولو

سلام به همه

----------


## جولولو

چه جوري نصب ميشه؟

----------


## vahid4134

چرا از pidgin استفاده نمی کنید؟

----------


## miradli

من هم استفاده از دیگر ابزار که یاهو را پشتیبانی میکنند را پیشنهاد می کنم ، این ها چیزی از یاهو مسنجر کم ندارند ...
با توجه به گفته دوستمون که برای دیگر توضیع ها یاهو موجود نیست پس استفاده از یک جایگزین منطقی تر است ، من از pidgin استفاده می کنم ...

----------

